
Ask HN: What do you use for your hosted knowledge base? - gk1
I know that many of the helpdesk services (desk.com, zendesk, groove, helpscout, ...) have a Knowledge Base feature as an add-on. I&#x27;m curious if there are any good hosted knowledge base solutions where it isn&#x27;t an afterthought.<p>I found supporthero.io and knowledgeowl.com but both seem to be very small companies (just 1 or 2 people) that may not be around for long. Then there&#x27;s helpjuice.com which looks perfect but starts at $199&#x2F;month.<p>I&#x27;m curious what folks on HN use.
======
scalesolved
Hey gk1,

I'm one of the developers that works at Help Scout, in fact I work full time
on our knowledge base offering called 'Docs'. I saw your comment earlier today
so thought I'd take the chance to respond and get some feedback if you didn't
mind! :)

You can check out some more information on what it offers here:
[https://www.helpscout.net/knowledge-
base/](https://www.helpscout.net/knowledge-base/)

What areas are we lacking in that you just can't live without? We're always
open to a chat and want to keep improving the product and experience for our
customers. I'm happy to talk on here or you can email in any questions to
help@helpscout.com where you can talk with people from all departments as we
all man the support queue.

Also just because I love HN here is a promo code that'll allow you to try us
out for 60 days free with no credit card needed! :)
[https://secure.helpscout.net/members/register/11/?promo=hn-d...](https://secure.helpscout.net/members/register/11/?promo=hn-
docs-convo)

------
helpsite
> I'm curious if there are any good hosted knowledge base solutions where it
> isn't an afterthought

I started HelpSite.io exactly because of this. Knowledge bases with the big
guys are always bundled with a million
([https://help.helpsite.io/articles/5-comparison-with-help-
des...](https://help.helpsite.io/articles/5-comparison-with-help-desk-
software-like-zendesk-desk-com-help-scout-groove-etc)) other things. I always
just wanted a simple way to create a public facing help site / support center
/ KB.

Check it out:

[http://helpsite.io](http://helpsite.io)

A few nice things we support:

\- Really fast search

\- An intelligent contact form that auto-suggests articles

\- We even have a free plan which supports custom domains (via CNAME).

I'd love to hear any feedback!

We're not a huge team either, but we're profitable with no fixed runway or
intention of shutting down.

Feel free to reach out at info@helpsite.io

------
JacobAldridge
I did some research late last year, and plan to pull the trigger in the next
month or so. Communifire
([https://axerosolutions.com](https://axerosolutions.com)) was the option that
seemed to best match my needs / plans. I'd also love to hear other experiences
since I a) Haven't played with it yet, and b) Hadn't seen the platforms you
mentioned so will check them out.

------
toomuchtodo
[https://github.com/dropbox/hackpad](https://github.com/dropbox/hackpad)

------
yolesaber
Confluence works pretty well for us.

